
Britain’s New Spy Planes Are Practically Spacecraft - vinnyglennon
https://warisboring.com/britains-new-spy-planes-are-practically-spacecraft-8f90587efbed#.p45agticl
======
kwhitefoot
Would a lot more comprehensible if the article were to use SI units (or MKS or
even cgs). Just like technical and scientific people have been doing in the UK
for many decades. I think it is most unlikely that the designers used mph.

------
anotheryou
They still stay up by generating lift with wings tough. Looks pretty airplaney
to me.

